# ID request on orange cichlid



## 51919 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm looking for an ID on the following cichlid:










I don't know much about it at all, not even if it's African or South American. It was given to us about 4-5 years ago. It's currently about 5 inches long. It's been living on a diet of brine shrimp. It's fairly aggressive as other fish placed in the tank don't survive very long.

I'd like to figure out the sex as well and get an appropriate mate.

I have another shot in my gallery: http://jacooper.smugmug.com/gallery/5947624_2Tvsr/1/370653956_gvLtd

thanks,
Jeff


----------



## 06ram (May 26, 2008)

looks like a red devil, possibly a female due to the lack of a bump on the forehead area,but not exactly sure,


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Based on the head, it actually looks like a not-quite-deformed Blood Parrot mix - which yes, does include RD/Midas in the mix. Could just be the angle though?

Either way, at 5", it's got to have been stunted. How big is the tank it's in? And there is no way to tell sex from that picture I'm afraid.


----------



## 51919 (Sep 11, 2008)

It's in a 20L at the moment, but after doing a bit of reading on Red Devils, that definitely sounds like too small of a tank.

What would you need to see to make a sex determination? Is it just the bump on the forehead?

thanks,
Jeff


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

No, the nuchal hump is absolutely NOT a reliable way to determine sex in these fish. It would have to be a side shot of the fish's vent (between the tail and ventral fins).

And yes, that explains why the poor thing is stunted at 5". Having been in a way-too small tank for so long, I really doubt it will ever achieve a normal size. At the very least, it should be in a 55gal tank by itself.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Vent it. Google or use this site. Its the only true way as i know.

Thats a parrot fish btw. They are not a real species, a crosss between two species. They are however sold readily in the fish market


----------

